#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >   .

## Goblin_Gaga

" ,   ." 

  -     .    , ,      ,   . 

"  ,   , ,     .   ?     ?"

    ,  .      .

"       .    .    ?    ?       ?    .    - ."

  ,  ,    .     . . .  ,  .

"  ,  . . .      . .     ? !     .      ! ."

     .    .   .  . - .

"    .     .  ,   .  .  .     .  .    ."

 , .      . . .     .  . .  .   .  . .

"    ."

  .

     .  .

  .

  .

----------

,   ...
, ,      , , , ....
    ....

----------

.................

----------

,      ...

----------

.     .     .      ...

----------


## CrazyBuh

.     .     .      ...

----------


## svet

*CrazyBuh* ,      ,  .   . "  ".
*Goblin_Gaga*  .

----------

